# Coffee Cravings



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Located in downtown Napanee @ 86 John Street (Corner of Dundas and John). Napanee is located between Kingston and Belleville Ontario - 2.5 hrs east of Toronto. Coffee Cravings is a great place to stop if you are travelling between Toronto and Montreal.

Come enjoy everything Coffee Cravings has to offer. Exellent baristas, great coffee, amazing desserts and a great atmosphere for all. Looking forward to seeing you...

More...


----------

